# 2009-2010 Expectations: Chauncey Billups



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

During 77 regular season games with the Nuggets, Billups averaged 17.9 PPG and 6.4 APG. He shot 41% from three and led the team on and off the court.

What do you expect from him for the 2009-2010 season?


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont expect him to get more points or assists. I think hes already a great player, nomatter what the scores say. He controlls the offense on both the Nuggets and the opposing team. hes the 6th man of the year for sure.

i think the biggest thing he can improve on is his commandness. He should take more shots


----------

